# Probleme bei der WLAN konfigugation

## Ditschi

Hallo

Ich habe Probleme beim einrichten meines WLAN

Ich habe eine IntelProWireless Karte (Intel Centrino...) und versuche diese mit wpa_suppplicant zum laufen zu bringen...

Doch das klappt nicht wirklich...

Verschlüsselung ist WPA (TKIP) (ASCII code)

Es wundert mich zum Beispiel, dass bei iwconfig eine Verbindung bestehen zu scheint, aber Encryption key:off ist

```
eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Spinne"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:4F:96:49:EE

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=79/100  Signal level=-47 dBm  Noise level=-86 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:331  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:8

```

Auch dass bei ifconfig eth1 keine inet Addresse, nur eine inet6 hat scheint mir sehr dubios (eth0 hat eine...)

(Kann das was mim kernel sein??)

```
eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:00:F0:7A:6D:97

          inet Adresse:192.168.2.32  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::200:f0ff:fe7a:6d97/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:577 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:424 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:319197 (311.7 Kb)  TX bytes:89285 (87.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:11

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:12:F0:EA:8D:71

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::212:f0ff:feea:8d71/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3 errors:206 dropped:206 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:5 overruns:0 carrier:1

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:384 (384.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Basisadresse:0xc000 Speicher:c8000000-c8000fff

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:1016 (1016.0 b)  TX bytes:1016 (1016.0 b)

```

Hier noch meine wpa_supplicant.conf und net

wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=root

#eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="Spinne"

   scan_ssid=1

        psk="xxxxxx"

        #psk=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   priority=8

}

```

net

```
dns_domain="foo.bar"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_timeout_eth1=30

modules_eth0=( "ifconfig" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.32 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.2.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )

dns_servers_eth0=( "208.67.222.222" )

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )  # "192.168.2.24 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.2.255" )

routers_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )

dns_server_eth1=( "208.67.222.222" )

```

Bitte helft mir denn ohne WLAN macht es einfach keinen Spaß

Dank schonmal im Vorraus

Ditschi

----------

## SvenFischer

Bei mir klappts:

generell sollte jeder user in der Gruppe wheel sein, sonst klappt so manches nicht bei Gentoo!

/etc/pwa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

        ssid="svenfischer"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk=kydfkjsdfsdf

}

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 6"

#config_eth0=( "192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

mode_eth1="managed"

dhcpcd_eth1=( "" )

```

Link von eth1 gesetzt?

```

IBMR51 sven # ls /etc/init.d/net* -al

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    18 27. Jan 21:14 /etc/init.d/net.br0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 24. Feb 00:54 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 28. Jun 2007  /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30696 24. Feb 00:54 /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3311 24. Feb 00:54 /etc/init.d/netmount

```

rc-update add net.eth1 boot

----------

## Ditschi

Hallo 

Danke für die Antwort...

Ich habe meine net und wpa_supplicant.conf veräntert, hat jedoch nichts gebracht...

WPA_SUPPLICANT.CONF

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

        ssid="Spinne"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="xxxxxxxxx"

        #psk=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        priority=6

}
```

Muss ich den psk= in " " setzen?

NET

```

dns_domain="foo.bar"

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_timeout_eth1=30

modules_eth0=( "ifconfig" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.32 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.2.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )

dns_servers_eth0=( "208.67.222.222" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

#config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

mode_eth1="managed"

dhcpcd_eth1=( "" )

```

Wenn ich config_eth1=( "dhcp" ) benutze nimmt der irgend eine IP an (keine 192.168.2.xx)

Mein Router scheint ihm nix zuzuweisen bzw 

macht mein pc vll einfach nur ein ad-hoc mit dem Namen Spinnne auf???

----------------------------------------------------------------------

iwconfig und ifconfig schaut nun viel besser aus...

```
Laptop-Chris etc # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Spinne"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1A:4F:96:49:EE

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-39FD-839B-DBE4-FA2E-C270-296E-EEEF-E06F-xxxx-FF3E-A0D2-928F   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=64/100  Signal level=-62 dBm  Noise level=-87 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:5  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:21
```

```
Laptop-Chris etc # ifconfig

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:00:F0:7A:6D:97

          inet Adresse:192.168.2.32  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:12:F0:EA:8D:71

          inet Adresse:192.168.2.24  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::212:f0ff:feea:8d71/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:22 errors:6 dropped:6 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:47827 (46.7 Kb)  TX bytes:41010 (40.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Basisadresse:0x4000 Speicher:c8000000-c8000fff

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:201 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:201 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:15852 (15.4 Kb)  TX bytes:15852 (15.4 Kb)
```

Es scheint mir so als würde eine verbindung bestehen... 

blos anpingen kann ich meinen Router nicht und so Internet funktioniert dann natürlich auch nicht 

Kann es vll sein dass er Router meinen asciii Key in einen anderen kex-Key umrechnet als mein pc

(mit wpa_passphrase erhalte ich was anderes als mit enem ascii->hex rechner , den ich im inet gefunden habe (macht wpa_passphrase das überhaupt?))

Ist es möglich, dass der WPA key zu lang ist (16 zahlen)?? Eigentlich nicht oder???

 *Quote:*   

> Link von eth1 gesetzt? 

 

glaube schon ...

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 21. Feb 13:29 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    18  6. Feb 02:41 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30696 21. Feb 13:29 /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3311 21. Feb 13:29 /etc/init.d/netmount
```

Vielen dank für die Hilfe

----------

## SvenFischer

Wenn Dein Passwort nicht verschlüsselt wurde, dann kommt es in Klammern, ansonsten ohne (bin 90% sicher). Die Passwortverschlüsselung geschieht über das Programm "wpa_passphrase".

Schau Dir noch mal diese Zeile an, die fehlt bei Dir:

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

----------

## Ditschi

Hi 

du meinst in der net oder??

das habe ich ausgeklammert und durch 

config_eth1=( "192.168.2.32 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.2.255" )

ersetzt... 

(Hab ich wohl vergwessen zu kopieren...)

hätte ich das nicht gemacht hätte meine IP nicht gestimmt (nich im bereich 192.168.2.xx)...

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

> Ist es möglich, dass der WPA key zu lang ist (16 zahlen)?? Eigentlich nicht oder???

 

das kommt auf die verschlüsselungs stärke an meines wissens, ich glaube bei 64bit sind 8 zeichen maximum und bei 128bit doppelt soviele mögliche zeichen, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!

----------

## Ditschi

Hallo ...

Das Problem hat sich gelößt...

Was genau das Problem war ... keine Ahnung

Ich vermute es lag am Router (Speedport w900)

Mit der neuen FritzBox is alles in Butter - verbinden hat sofort geklappt...

Telekom Hardware ist wirklisch Sau sch***(ön) ...

Danke für die Mühe...

----------

